# Upgrading from a 70D, what should I buy?



## IntrepidB (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm using a 70D with Sigma 17-50mm and Canon 85mm. I shoot mostly portraits on the fly, no studio lighting available, just a flash and some Lightsphere.

Most of my photos are fine when using the Sigma 17-50mm, but shooting with the Canon 85mm is a pain due to the poor autofocus accuracy, and most of the time I don't have the time to tell the person to stay still while I fine focus using the screen. Even using the Sigma at 3.5 or lower it might miss the focus.

I lose a lot of photos when using large apertures, and Canon does not recognize a problem with the AF system on the 70D, warranty will not help me on this one. Before anyone blame the lens, I tried my 85mm on a 5Dm3 from a friend and it focused flawlessly.

My plan is to sell the 70D and buy something better for my needs. I am doing some jobs and I hate to deliver photos with missed focus, even if barely noticeable.

Here are the alternatives I am considering:

- 7D Mark II - will cost more than a 6D, and while advertised as a fast camera for action and sports, that does not ensure that tack sharp focus that I'm looking for on large apertures. Image quality wouldn't improve much either, but would allow me to keep my aps-c 17-50mm. Could have issues on release.
- 5D Mark III - has everything I need and the best AF system I could wish for, but is very expensive. On top of that, it's a 2012 camera and I would need to spend even more to buy a lens to replace the aps-c 17-50mm.
- 6D - It's old, will require me to buy new lens but will be ok if it can focus properly, I've never tried one but I heard that the AF system is not the best out there.
- Nikon d810 - Apparently the best (and brand new) body out there apart from the big ones, would cost me a fortune because I don't have any Nikon gear.
- Nikon d750 - A bit cheaper than the d810 and more adequate to my needs I think, assuming it has no issues on release.

Another option would be waiting a couple more months for a 5D mark IV or a 6D mark II. But if they're announcing something like that, why not during Photokina?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess 7D-II would be the logical upgrade. Either that, or a Nikon.
How invested are you in EF-S lenses? If all you own is a Sigma 17-50, I would NOT let that tie you down. You seem worried about "issues" with equipment and with focusing. And you have heard about people having problems with focusing. You know what? You have heard about focusing issues because there are hundreds of thousands of noobies who have no idea of how to focus properly, and they spew BS all over the net, 24/7, 365. Many of the "issues" are figments of the imagination, or brought up by people without a clue.LensRentals.com - &#8220;This Lens Is Soft&#8221; and Other Facts


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 21, 2014)

No Derrel,  some 70d's are having that problem for real. 
Mine has been at #Canon repair center for over a week.  They had to send out for a part to replace in the camera.


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 21, 2014)

I brought the camera to the NJ repair center on Friday Sept 5th, the following Tuesday 9 they called me to pick up.
 I put some lenses right there at the parking lot and took some shots,  the same problem like before if not even worse. I brought the camera in again with the nifty fifty and show to the receptionist.  She took the camera back to the technician and he reproduce the same problem like I did outside. They apologize and kept the camera again.
 I called on the 16 to find out the progress of the camera and they were waiting for a part"s". I'm hoping they call me tomorrow with the camera fix.


----------



## scoop2622 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have the 70d and fortunately haven't had there problems myself. I have read about people having them though. Its def. not a myth im hoping that it can be solved with a firmware update.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

centauro74 said:


> No Derrel,  some 70d's are having that problem for real.
> Mine has been at #Canon repair center for over a week.  They had to send out for a part to replace in the camera.




Yes, I saw the Canon 70D issue. But one should not let overarching worries about "possible issues" become a prime criterion when making important decisions. You might be hit by a bus crossing the street tomorrow, or die in a fire in a shopping mall. Don't let fear, uncertainty, and doubt rule your life is what I am suggesting. A young woman was hit and killed here last week, crossing the street. I am still going to cross the street, to go wherever I need to go.

I fell off a horse once, I fell off a bicycle dozens of times, and I have cut myself shaving hundreds of times. I have even had a few car wrecks. I've lived through earthquakes, burns, sicknesses, and injuries. I just keep on keeping on, not worrying. I don't let minor failures and setbacks rule my decision-making process. Pick a camera you want. BUY one. If it's good, fine, if not, have it returned under warranty or repaired.

If you're really paranoid, buy a refurbished camera, which will have been inspected by hand and by machine, on each refurbished unit. "NEW" cameras are NOT checked, only every 100th unit or whatever is spot-checked. Refurbished units are gone over in excruciating detail.


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's good advise for the next time I buy a camera,  but right now this is the only one I have so I have to make sure it works how is supposed to work. That's why I paid every single penny for it. 
And no, I'm not afraid of making mistakes,  because that's how I learn. Like the first time I got the camera,  i thought it was me not focusing right and not the machine.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 21, 2014)

Well just a thought but if your looking at switching to Nikon, and you don't necessarily need the advantages of full frame, give the D7100 a look.

The AF system on the D7100 is top notch, the IQ is fantastic, and if you don't really need full frame I think you would be very happy with it.

As someone else already mentioned, refurbished cameras are a great value - I got my D7100 from Cameta, and it was a refurbished model that includes a full 1 year warranty.


----------



## IntrepidB (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you all for the suggestions.

Derrel, focusing properly with the 70D and the 85mm is a problem using the viewfinder, no matter what technique I use. I can set up a high contrast target in perfect light conditions and a tripod, take 100 shots (rotating the focus ring between shots so the camera has to refocus), using only the center AF point, and only 10-20% of the shots will be in sharp focus. Micro AF adjustment does not help because the focus is not always missing in the same way, it's all around the place.

If I didn't need to have the camera constantly available, I could try arguing at the shop or something. I am considering buying another body and then trying to repair this one, so I'd have a spare.

Right now I am thinking about getting a 5d Mark III. The focus system will be top notch for what I want and I'll be able to use it with most of my lenses. 

My only concern on this is that soon after I buy the 5d Mark III they announce a 5D Mark IV, that would make me a bit mad.


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 22, 2014)

I suggest you send the camera with the 85mm to #canon and ask them to calibrate the camera to that lens.  Specifically ask them to do it on distances longer than 30 feet. That's what some people have been doing and getting good results from canon.


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 22, 2014)

Check on YouTube "photo mish mash"  on the last 3 episodes Toby talks about his case with this camera and the process his been through.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 22, 2014)

If you intend mainly to keep doing portraits, I'd think you'd eventually wind up wanting to be in a FF camera, so the 5D III seems like a great choice.  If the IV *is* announced any time soon, you can expect that it's going to debut at a premium to the III, and the III is quite likely to get a small price cut, as well, so there's a neat little calculation of the premium paid to be on the cutting edge.  If you like the 5D III now, don't let yourself like it any less if and when the IV is announced -- it's still a great camera.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 22, 2014)

IntrepidB said:


> Here are the alternatives I am considering:
> 
> - 7D Mark II - will cost more than a 6D, and while advertised as a fast camera for action and sports, that does not ensure that tack sharp focus that I'm looking for on large apertures. Image quality wouldn't improve much either, but would allow me to keep my aps-c 17-50mm. Could have issues on release.
> - 5D Mark III - has everything I need and the best AF system I could wish for, but is very expensive. On top of that, it's a 2012 camera and I would need to spend even more to buy a lens to replace the aps-c 17-50mm.
> ...



According to B&H, the 7D mk ii is cheaper than the 6D. Where does any camera ensure you tack sharp focus? The 7D mk ii may have the same sensor at the 70D but it has dual DIGIC 6 processor where the 70D only has one DIGIC 5 processor. This will help the 7D have better image quality. Also, the 7D mk ii has a 65 point AF taken from the 1D, so the focusing system should be WAY better than the 70D and the 6D.

The 6D is old? It's less than 2 years old, compared to the 5D mk iii. But as you mentioned, both will require full frame lenses.

Both of the Nikon's you mentioned are full frame but again switching brands, you'll have to get new glass anyway.

My opinion is that the 7D mk ii to be able to save you money on lenses. Other than the full frame which will aid in low light situations, the 6D and 7D mk ii are pretty much neck and neck. It's all about what features you need/want most.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

All you Nikonians need to back off!!! (jk) 

I have the 5D Mark III and will tell you without a doubt, best purchase I have made. Love it, the focus system knocks me off my feet & the ISO, low light focusing = AMAZING. I promise it's worth every penny. BUT if you are totally set on a budget, I would say the 6D is a close second. It's hard pickings out there when upgrading, I jumped from a 60D to my 5DM3.  Go with your gut, but remember, this upgrade me be your only one for awhile depending on budget, I did the big jump because I knew what I wanted and didn't want to settle for a lesser upgrade just wait another few years to get the original body I desired.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> All you Nikonians need to back off!!! (jk)



Ahem.. we prefer the term Nikonese - not Nikonians.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 22, 2014)

Honestly if you can afford the 5D III then go for it, they go for bargen prices now and while they are talking about it being replaced no one outside of Canon really knows what this date will be.
The Canon 5D III is a very popular camera among wedding photographers and even if a new one will be released tomorrow the 5dIII will still be a very, very good camera.

Now I will contradicat myself, I would either wait for the 5D IV or get the D810 if I could afford it but thats because I am a hopless technophile that loves to own the latest equipment.

I wouldnt bother with the 7D II, its a sports camera and will be a waste of money as a general use camera.


----------

